# QMatz vs. Frog Mat vs. Masterbuilt mat



## mab007 (Apr 24, 2015)

Has anyone ever compared price/performance/durability of the various non-stick, smoker mats that are out there?

for a MES 40 the Masterbuilt product for 2 mats will cost about $20 from Amazon, which includes shipping.  

19" x 11"

I have seen another mesh product that was about $28

Tjohnson, what would your QMatz cost, shipping included?

Anyone have any experience with two or more different ones?  I use the silpat in the oven, and read that the mesh ones for the smoker make clean up a breeze and keep small things from falling thru the grates on the rack.

any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 24, 2015)

I just recently got some Q matz from Todd, I don't have any experience with the others but these Q matz are awesome....  I've used them for jerky in my pellet smoker as well as cheese in the MES & worked super nice !  Todd does have 20% off right now plus free shipping with $50 purchase til the end of the month !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 24, 2015)

Qmats are great. Todd sells them by the foot so you can go to his website and figure out what width you need and then how many feet.


----------



## mummel (Apr 24, 2015)

What do you guys cook on the mats?  Can you do fish?


----------



## mummel (Apr 24, 2015)

As a side note, I'm extremely skeptical about these mats.  Friends of mine used one a while back in their oven (cant remember the brand).  It gave off undetectable fumes which ended up nuking their lovebirds.  Chinese chemicals.......


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 24, 2015)

mummel said:


> What do you guys cook on the mats?  Can you do fish?



Yes, you can do fish !  So far I've done jerky & cheese !  



mummel said:


> As a side note, I'm extremely skeptical about these mats.  Friends of mine used one a while back in their oven (cant remember the brand).  It gave off undetectable fumes which ended up nuking their lovebirds.  Chinese chemicals.......



Not sure what brand or exactly how your friend used the mats, but the Q matz are for indirect heat only & the directions tell you that a couple times....  NOT for direct heat !


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 24, 2015)

Doesn't take much of a flame to wreck Todds mats...


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 24, 2015)

inkjunkie said:


> Doesn't take much of a flame to wreck Todds mats...



Which the directions and website mention. These are not for high temp smokes, nor are the others. These are for lower temp smokes and/or cold smoking. 

I use them for smoking jerky, sausage, etc. everything is under 200f.


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 24, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Which the directions and website mention. These are not for high temp smokes, nor are the others. These are for lower temp smokes and/or cold smoking.
> 
> I use them for smoking jerky, sausage, etc. everything is under 200f.


I realize that....I can kinda read after all 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






......I have one cut to fit on the Egg....I lit the Egg, put the place setter and grate on. Took the mat that I cut to fit the Egg....did not realize I had it pulled a it to far forward and it was in an area where the place setter was not....but also right over the spot I used to light the Egg so it had a small flame that just kissed the mat.

All that bs aside I really like the mats. Would not be cold smoking butter and cheese in the Egg without one. Does anyone make something like these mats that can be used over a direct fire? Say in a UDS when going low and slow? Going to be doing a pork butt in the UDS and am a bit concerned on how I am going to get the butt off the grate when it is done. Last one I did on the Egg sort of pulled it self when I went to lift it off the mat....wasn't for that mat some of the butt would have been lost


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 24, 2015)

I have used the Q mat in my uds with no problems. I use it on the top rack with a heat deflector on the bottom rack.


----------

